# Wife Gets Mad Over Petty BS



## rp49 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tonight, while watching the Super Bowl, my wife does some work on her laptop at our kitchen table. As a courtesy to let her focus on her work, I decide to eat my dinner on the couch. She then calls my name in a sarcastic tone and gets mad because I did not sit down and eat at the table. I know in my heart that I wanted to give her space to concentrate on her work. She comes back at me and says that I eat at the table all the time. Personally, I felt it was common sense to let her work at the kitchen table and not sit down and chew my food over there while she is focusing. I did my best to bite my tongue, but it was hard. I was very PO'd, and she had an attitude problem because I was visibly disturbed by her behavior.

I wanted to say something to her, but I did not want to see her rage out and crack up by doing something such as shoving my plate of food off the table.

As much as I love my wife, I dislike her more and more when she gets mad at me over petty issues. Her snotty BS attitude needs to change. I can't be around her when it is "that time of the month" for her because she gets PO'd over whatever.

Was I wrong for choosing to eat on the couch? Or, was she wrong in getting upset at me over this petty issue? I will be honest, I am sick of her *** when she acts like this!


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes i act the same way. I am not sure how to convey it to my husband that I am more sensitive during my time of the month. It is the time I seek for more physical contact, for more affection, for more attention. I bet you wife is at the same stage.

I am sure you can resolve this by talking about it. More and more, day by day, I start to realize how important communication is for a successful marriage.

I long to bridge that communication gap between me and my husband. I just don't think we are communicating at all.

All the best to you and your wife


----------



## SpliceStyle (Feb 8, 2010)

Mmm.... Just say next time "Babe I am gonna let you work so I am gonna take my dinner to the couch." Then she may say "That's okay, I want the company."


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's the lack of discussion that is the issue, not the actions. My H ALWAYS plans everything out in his head, and I never know about it. Then, when something goes wrong, he gets upset. Lately I have been pointing out to him what COULD have happened if I had only known what his plans were. Hard to argue with that. By _thinking_ what you were doing to help her, but not _verbalizing_ it, you robbed her of the opportunity to project HER opinion on the matter.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

a few thoughts I have on this are next time you are leaving the room for whatever reason, tell her why first. Good comminuication will always help. Second, technically you had good intentions and did nothing wrong. I have been through situations like this many times and it sucks bad.
When my spouse acts this way and is angry I get the hell out of dodge and give each other space. This also backfires on me because then she will feel i don't want to be around her (i don't)and get angry about that. Hang in there!


----------



## sweetlady1 (Feb 8, 2010)

my suggestion is to next time tell her what your going to do so she does not assume anthing. most women like to know whats going on. Yes, I do think she may have over reacted but I understand..that time of the month is very hard on womens emotions and we truely can't help it. Maybe tonight if things have settled down, explain to her what you were trying and maybe that will smooth things out. Good luck


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't forget it's the Superbowl you're talking about, and there is a subconscious threat inherent in that game between men and women - i.e., men will 'abandon' a woman for it. She may not even be aware she was feeling that way, but there's the tv, there's that game, and there you are...not interacting with her.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why was it so hard for her to simply ask you to eat with her?

Why is it she gets angry that you can't read her mind? 

Why would you let someone treat you this badly?




rp49 said:


> Tonight, while watching the Super Bowl, my wife does some work on her laptop at our kitchen table. As a courtesy to let her focus on her work, I decide to eat my dinner on the couch. She then calls my name in a sarcastic tone and gets mad because I did not sit down and eat at the table. I know in my heart that I wanted to give her space to concentrate on her work. She comes back at me and says that I eat at the table all the time. Personally, I felt it was common sense to let her work at the kitchen table and not sit down and chew my food over there while she is focusing. I did my best to bite my tongue, but it was hard. I was very PO'd, and she had an attitude problem because I was visibly disturbed by her behavior.
> 
> I wanted to say something to her, but I did not want to see her rage out and crack up by doing something such as shoving my plate of food off the table.
> 
> ...


----------

